# Help with winter tires sizes



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

All the brakes are the same between the models on the 2nd gen, so those wheels will fit just fine.


----------



## Cruzepei (Dec 9, 2019)

Thank you for the quick response. Just finished putting the tires on the car.


----------

